# Roleplay Ad (NSFW 18+)



## Big Man on a Tiny Block (Jul 14, 2019)

Heyo, my name's Arksen. This is my first post on here, I was hoping to meet an RP partner that has:
-Decent grammar
-Rarely makes any mistakes on punctuation
-Uses *BOLD *for action text (i.e. *He walked into the bar.*) And surrounds speech text in quotation marks (i.e. "Hello Arksen, how is your day going?)
-Fluent in English
-Able to match my detail in either a slightly shorter or longer post
-Preferably no one liners
-An anthro character. I'm not a big fan of human characters.


I will send an F-List through DM's if anyone takes an interest, however my personal favorite kinks to keep in mind are growth, aphrodisiacs, diphallism, and if playing as a sub to a male, then I'd prefer if the male was quite musky~ Light BDSM (i.e. bound hands and legs, maybe a ball-gag/ring-gag) is fine, but hard BDSM (i.e. complete immobility, flogging/whips, etc) are a no for me.

That should be all, they're not a requirement, just things that I like~ *I refuse to do any toilet-play/vore/gore.* Hope to see some of you all in DMs~


----------



## Big Man on a Tiny Block (Jul 14, 2019)

smol bump


----------



## Big Man on a Tiny Block (Jul 19, 2019)

slightly bigger bump


----------



## Jaegerschreck (Jul 20, 2019)

I don’t do bold for actions but maybe we could work something out.


----------

